# Middle-earth dreams



## Confusticated (Oct 21, 2002)

I figured this had been done but a search turned up nothing so here it is. Tell about Middle-earth related dreams that you have had.
Hmm....Back when I first read The Hobbit, Bilbo Baggins would show up in my dreams. I would talk with him and we would do things together (nothing amazing really) we might just be going for a walk or sitting and chatting. In the dreams it seemed to be the most natural thing ever, to speak with Bilbo. I never even realized that I was dreaming. 

I've had a couple dreams where I talk to Elrond in Rivendell, sometimes using telepathy, and it's always about personal things. Again this always seems natural. In one dream him and I were telepathy-talking and he told me to go to a room in the building. So as I opened the door music poured out and inside were dancing elves. I went in and danced with them.
Then I once had a dream that included all five wizards and I was fighting with some against the others. 
Then after reading The Silmarillion I had a dream that I was among the orcs who had taken Turin captive. They thought I was one of them, or they ddint really seem to notice me anyhow. I knew that Beleg was coming to save Turin so I thought to wake him up to warn him that Beleg would save him. I thought that this way Turin wouldn't end up slaying Beleg. For some reason I didn't want Beleg to see me though so I had to do it before Beleg arrived. It was trying for awhile to wake Turin and I suddenly realized I was dreaming but I wanted to save him and Beleg's life anyhow. A million things went through my mind and it all happend so quick: Turin woke up and broke from his binds and attacked me as I woke up. But as I came out of the dream a bunch of words came to me right at once..something about it was fated blah blah..it was all really poetic sounding or maybe it was nonsense and I was half asleep so didn't know it.
I've had many others but Turin was the most recent of the more vivid dreams.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 21, 2002)

i've had a few middle earth related dreams. but i either can't remember them or can't post them here ..................


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 21, 2002)

A few times I dreamt I was in Lórien, standing on the top of a tree (on a flet),playing a harp and singing with this beautiful voice (which I don't really have in reality),accompanied by elves...


----------



## Mithlond (Oct 21, 2002)

I may have had a few dreams of Middle-earth, but the one that i can remember was a strange one. I was on Caradhras and Aragorn and Legolas were there, i have no idea what we were doing up there, but we talked for a while about something, very quiet and calmly, then all of a sudden we were attacked by Orc's and i woke up.

I know i've had others, i use to be able to remember them, but i cant seem to anymore.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Oct 22, 2002)

The only dream I can remember is after I read the first book. Lets just say I had an unpleasant encounter with the Nazgul and leave it at that.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 22, 2002)

oh i remember one i can say here. well a few atuall. i always dream that orcs attack my summer camp and i saved the day. i've had like five of these dreams


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 23, 2002)

sometiems I've dreamt that I am stadning in a beautiful forset at night, and my ears areslightly pointed, or that I'm really short and standing in a place with bunches of hills with doors in there sides. I never know what's going on in the dream, and nothing happens in them. I just stand there feeling ........weird.....I guess that's the only word.......lol.........and then I wake up. it's THEN that I realize what's happened


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Oct 25, 2002)

i've had a few ME dreams, but can't really recall them. speaking of dreams, has anyone ever heard of lucid dreaming? it where you're asleep, but you can control your dreams. like, you can fly, or transport yourself places(not in reality, just in the dream). i'm really trying to practice this so i can go to ME and look around, that'd be neato


----------



## Beorn (Oct 25, 2002)

Magic Mushrooms you all would scream
To be the cause of your Middle-earth dreams
You grew them while visiting the Shire
Next thing you know, you'll be OD'ed on a pyre

The above is _classic_ TTF material (anyone remember? Cir may, Anc may....)


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 26, 2002)

y;all find it hard to do lucid dreaming? it comes as naturally as breathing to me! very rarely do I have a dream in which I don't realize I'm dreaming and can't control what happens! that hasn't happened to me in years!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 26, 2002)

what i find funny is that u all want to control ur dreams. it's no fun if u can control wut happens.


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 26, 2002)

actually, yes it is because it's like yuo're actaully living it. it's like, your suddenly attacked by Orcs and yuo have 5 nanoseconds to react. whatcha gonna do? if you WERENT controling the dream, yuo'd probably die. on the other hand, if I were to dream that, I would immediately attack, and win, because i'm a tough chick who kicks ass when ity comes to fighting


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 26, 2002)

of course if i died i wouldn't care cuz it's just a dream. i mean it might actually be kool to be killed by orcs. in a dream of course.  

and maybe u'd just kick butt cuz it's a dream.  and in a dream u could even fly so if u do something in a dream it doesn't really mean anything. and u may be good at fighting but have u ever fought an army of orcs?? not as easy as taking on the school bully.


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 26, 2002)

hell i AM the school bully! sheesh! but the point is, dreams are yuo escape from life, if your someone like me. of course yuo want to control yuor dreams! but then, I am extremely diferent from all other people


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Nov 9, 2002)

i would like to control my dreams, but only on occasion


----------



## Éomond (Nov 29, 2002)

**Looks around* Hello!? Anybody here!?*

This thread could be dead but I did have a ME dream last night:

"I saw the Eastern sky grow dark, but in the West a pale light lingerd. Vocies crying: the Doom is near at hand..." Well, that wasn't it but I've been dying to post that for a while 

Well, my real dream was this: I guess in all the anticipation for TTT, me and my dad were driving in a dark land, I saw an ocean in the distance, but in front of us there was a dark tower. I was saying something that it was "Barad-dur." Soon after it was said, we drove away quickly....
Well, that was it, I do remember buying a 1inch taco for $11.50! But, that was my first ME dream, so I thought I would share it with the only people who I'm not afriad to share it to.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Nov 30, 2002)

nice dream. i had NO idea they had tacos in ME.  was it good


----------



## Nefmariel (Dec 27, 2002)

I often dream I'm on the quest with the Aragorn, Legolas, Gimli part and that I am helping all along the way (and some other things which I'm not telling you!) .


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Dec 28, 2002)

yah it's like "wink wink hint hint clue clue nudge nudge" LOL


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Jan 1, 2003)

i had a dream that me and my family were in Middle-Earth and we were trying to find a way home. all of a sudden some orcs came by. it was really boring. i have had a dream with aragorn and me there, also but i don't remember anything about it.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jan 2, 2003)

LOL. stuck iddle earth with your family ...that'd be more like a nightmare ...unlesss they got killed by orcs ...


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 2, 2003)

I had one, its kinda weird and i cant remeber it very well, but i was on my counter that i work on (for work) and i was in the middle of the battle of Helms Deep  and i was with people which i cant really remember except i do remember that Haldir was there and i was afraid of dieing tough i dont know why, then i was in control of my dream and i did a Gimli and stood on the battlements and fought off the enemy (im not sure if they were Orcs or what) (the place didnt even look at all like Helms Deep but i just had the feeling it was)!

Then i had another one where i was i think (this one is hazier) running up the stairs in Moria (ya know where Pippin slips and Merry helps him, ya know with all the books n bodies on) and i was infront and i looked back and saw Gandalf, thats all i remember!

Thôl


----------



## Captain Campion (Jan 9, 2003)

*Don't ask me why*

This happened the night I saw TTT for the first time. I dreamt we were putting soldiers on a C-130 to go fight somewhere, and someone kept tugging at me, saying, "Look over there! Check them out!" When I looked, it was Gimli and Legolas. They were trying to pull an arrow out of the thing on Legolas' back and they couldn't do it. My companion said, "They're a lot tougher than they look." But when we went over to get them, they were speaking langauges we didn't understand, and I kept saying, "Go find the book! Go find the book!"

It sounds funny now, but in the dream, I was desperate. I thought these two guys could win the war for us, and I actually woke up from terror that we wouldn't be able to get them to go with us.

Campion


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jan 10, 2003)

OOOH OOH OOOOOH!!!! I had a dream last night...I flew a dragon! But I remember when I was yelling at it to stop I called it Smaug.

But a few days, weeks, months () ago I had a dream that I was telchar...very strange dream it was.

I was making Narsil and between every hit of the hammer I would sing a part of the song that the dwarves sing in Snow White and the 7 dwarves...and the dwarf who always sneezed was the one who I ended up giving narsil to.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jan 11, 2003)

LOL. snow white and the seven dwarves!!! ...i hate that movie ...


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jan 14, 2003)

I had a dream... the night I first finished LOTR... I was riding a horse... it was running and it was dark out. I knew there was someone behind me. I just kept going. I think i went through Lothlorien. Finally I got to the Buckland Gate, and it was closed. The hobbits wouldn't let us in, so I turned around and behind me was Frodo.

I've had a dream where I was walking throught the Shire with Frodo, and suddenly Gandalf comes up in his cart.

Sometimes when I go to bed mad at someone, I dream we are in Moria, and they fall off of the brdge of Khazad Dum.


----------



## Éomond (Jan 15, 2003)

Falling is always so cool in dreams


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Jan 15, 2003)

What a serendipitous coincidence that this thread popped up the very day that I also had a Middle-earth dream. (If I ever had any in my past, I don't remember them, so this is my only conscious one.) It's spotty and was much longer than the few parts that I remember.

The dream: I crossed paths with the fellowship as they were headed NW (back to the shire?). It was only the 4 hobbits, Aragorn, and myself. We travelled a short distance together and overlooked some lovely vistas, but lo and behold, the views were places in Hawaii - including ocean views. Then we ended up in a Hawaiian shack on a beach somewhere shaded by palms and pines. (I always loved the smells and texture of fallen pine needles in soft white sand!) We all hung out there together for a while. One vivid point in my dream was sitting on a couch in that shack watching TV with Pippin (Billy Boyd). Oh yeah - all the characters were the movie actors. 

Sweet!


----------



## Seraph (Jan 16, 2003)

Here’s a dream I had about a week before the Two Towers was released. I was watching the film for the first time (for some reason I had a cinema in my house).
It started with Isildur stealing the ring from Gollum, for some bizarre reason. 
Then Aragorn, Legolas, and Gimli were chasing after the Uruk- hai who had Merry and Pippin. But by the time they reached them they were free. Treebeard was with them, as were some Dwarves. But most startlingly of all Pippin was a Dwarf! Then there was a close up of Legolas and he was short and fat like a Dwarf, and had an eyepatch! He took off his helmet and he was bald. I can remember being outraged at the changes they’d made.

This next dream is only slightly to do with the Lord of the Rings
I was at a football match in a huge arena (even though I don’t like sport). A girl warned me to be careful. Soon after I was grabbed by that little weasely Mordor Orc from the Two Towers film. He was forcing me to fight Ugluk in a gladiatorial style battle in front of the spectators. He gave me a tiny knife as a weapon, so I repeatedly stabbed him in the neck with it. Then I had to face Ugluk, who was about a foot bigger than me. I looked around for a better weapon, and picked up a candlestick that was the size of me, and started whacking him with it. I woke up soon after.


----------



## leggysnow (Jan 24, 2003)

I had a weird dream once... Gandalf had come to me with the Ring, and told me that I had to keep it.. ("somewhere secret, somewhere safe")

..We'd had this discussion in my barn, so he left, and I was sitting there for a while thinking about what to do with it, when i turned back to the house and saw a wizard in grey at my front door...

It was weird then, because i saw (in my dream) a close up of a hand, reaching for the doorbell (we don't have a doorbell... lol!) and it was Saruman's hand, when it's over the Palantir... really creepy. I realized that it was Saruman and not Gandalf and freaked... I don't really remember what happened next, but I do recall running into my house and hiding in a closet, behind some clothes, with the ring, while my dad barracaded the door... Then the Nazgul came, and they burst open the door but somehow couldn't think to look behind the clothes... lol!

After that I went outside and buried the ring in my back yard... lol! 

I dunno... it was weird.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 24, 2003)

I was in my school at night for some reason, and out of no were, i get a sword. Then im by the Lockers, and my brother apears sitting in a chair, looking sad for some reason.
The Nazgul apear and start attacking, and since my brother's stabbed, and i yell NOOOO!!!!. Then my sword turns into a knife, and i go and stab the Nazgul that did it. But he turns into an orc with red things all over his face, and whenever i try to stab him, by knife bends away. (Like from MGS2, the bulets dodge that black lady). I eventualy stab him in his face, then the Lord of the Nazgul comes forth, and he's really Darth Maul. I jump down one flight of stairs, and he flies down, i jump down another, and he flies down those. I run out of the school and he's afraid of air, so he stays inside.

Another one, wich was the very next day, also had the Nazgul. Cooincidence? I think not. But anywhoo, we just had a bunch of races. They were on their beasts, and i forget wat i was on. but it was cool.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jan 24, 2003)

I had a weird dream the other night. Peter Jackson was there. I think he was crying. I went to ask him what was wrong. He mumbled something. I thought he said something about not having RoTK. I started crying too... It's very vague now. I think a hobbit....... possibly Frodo came up to us with the book and said that was all we needed. Hobbits are so wise. 

One night I had a dream. I was on the street corner alone. The sky was grey. I was between two red brick buildings. Suddenly I looked, and around the corner came the fellowship walking in a straight line through the gap between the building. Then following them was a whole bunch of other people. Perhaps other characters. Anyways, I followed them, behind Gandalf (who I at first thought was leading). We went inside one of the buildings which was filled with multi- colored smoke rings. We began discussing something. I can't remember much, but I think the hobbits all came over and sat by me. Pippin with his pint, of course.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 24, 2003)

haha

my dreams are always crazy like that


----------



## Turin (Jan 25, 2003)

I had a dream that I was in the battle of helms deep. All the elves and Legolas,Gimli, and Aragorn were on top of the wall but I was on the ground and I was fighting against the Uruk-hia and kicking there buts. I was fighting with my ninja sword. and then I dented it on someones armor and woke up.
It was really awsome.


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Apr 30, 2003)

You were going to marry Sauron! Aren't dreams crazy?? Although I did have this dream where my best friend was the Grim Reaper.

I've had a few dreams about Middle-Earth myself, although I can't really remember most of them...I did have this one dream in which I was Bilbo, a few months ago.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Apr 30, 2003)

A while I had a dream I was Aragorn........ I was with Legolas, Gimli, and Gandalf inside of Meduseld. We were talking to King Theoden. It was so cool at first because I really was Aragorn, and we were witnessing all of this! Then the hall turned to my living room on Christmas, and my brother was Grima. Then it slowly changed to my church, but kept getting larger and larger. The four of us were hiding under a bench in the back and we decided that the only way we could get to the front was to act like regular people and go up to communion with them. 

It was really cool and weird.


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 30, 2003)

I had a vivid but pointless dream a few years ago- my friend and I were in a supermarket, which, besides several boring looking normal people, had a bizarre assortment of movie characters; Beast for Disney's Beauty & the Beast was in line in front of us, etc. But Merry and Pippin were playing with the shopping carts (running them up and down the aisles and then hopping on) and nearly ran me down.


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Apr 30, 2003)

I've had 3 Nazgul dreams. They were actually very frightening. 2 orc dreams. One was when Orcs attacked my house, and the other they captured my younger cousins and parents and turned then into orcs. And I also had one where I was in a large boat saling across an ocean, singing a beautiful song in quenya! It was cool, I didn't want to wake up!

Anne


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (May 1, 2003)

> And I also had one where I was in a large boat saling across an ocean, singing a beautiful song in quenya!



It's odd when songs occur in dreams, I wish they happened more often...some of my favourite dreams are those in which poetry occurs...when I can actually remember the words, some of the best poetry I have ever written results when I expand on the verses.

Just last night I fell asleep while reading the Istari section of the Unfinished Tales, and as a result had a dream about a quest Gandalf undertook with the aid of Froda to defeat Saruman... I was following throughout the dream, but from an observation point of view, I wasn't actually a character.


----------



## Aredhel starz (May 1, 2003)

i know what u mean hun!
well i had a weird one about elves and hobbits in our society?! they dressed like they would do and stood out a mile,
i was well weird it's hard to explain


----------



## Veramir (Aug 3, 2003)

*Share Your Middle Earth Related Dreams Here!*

Hey hey! This is a space for you all to share any dreams that you have which have anything to do with any of the works of Tolkien and the happenings of Middle Earth, ANYTHING AT ALL!

Now I know most of you must have had a dream where something relating to ME has occured because, well you're all on this forum right? So you all love the works of Tolkien as much as i do...

See, a while ago I was fast asleep and my alarm started going off to get me up for school and in my dream i thought the noise was a phone ringing and i shouted out ' Answer your freakin phone Gandalf!!!' I couldn't stop laughing when i woke up and realised what i had shouted!
Then last night i dreamt i was in some kind of trouble so i ran into this field and did that whistle thing that Gandalf does in the Two Towers and Shadowfax came running up and took me to some random stone tower where the cast of the movies were filming, i think i had a part in the film or something! 

Anyways, there you go. Now it's your turn! Share!
~V~


----------



## Beleg (Aug 3, 2003)

I often dream about Finduilas.


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 3, 2003)

> I often dream about Finduilas.



(removed by Beorn)

I sometimes dream about wandering around Eriador and various M-E countrysides, but not much else.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 3, 2003)

What is it with Finduilas?! Everybody loves Finduilas! I actualy had a dream one time where Frodo was at the Council of Elrond and said 'I will take the Ring to the Spiders' Then Gandalf looked around without moving his head and Spiders came down and destroyed Rivendell. Luckily though, Frodo was in the bathroom and saved Middle Earth. Sauron let out some big scream and Bilbo was smiling

Aren't my dreams weird?


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 3, 2003)

*snickers*

I had one where i was on my counter at work but it was the deeping wall and we were fending off customers who were orcs  (i got the symbolism hehe), and we were the men of Rohan who were also my collegues  im pretty sure that Eomer was there aswell....kinda weird huh


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 4, 2003)

> What is it with Finduilas?! Everybody loves Finduilas



Actually it is just me and Beleg or warble on about her making it seem that there are dozens of Finduilas obsessives around TTF.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Inderjit S _
> *Actually it is just me and Beleg or warble on about her making it seem that there are dozens of Finduilas obsessives around TTF. *



That was my thought too.

Similar thread here:
Middle-earth dream

I have Middle-earth dreams fairly often.

I had one awhile back where I was going to marry Sauron, and I told about it in that thread, but ended up deleting it from embarassment.

A lot of times I'll dream that I am in Middle-earth (usually first age, as Morgoth is a threat in them), and sometimes I dream of elves. Used to dream of Bilbo a lot.

Just a few days ago I had one where I was talking to Gildor Inglorion (as much as I like him, I don't recall any other dreams with him in them), and he was telling me about some prank him and some other elves did when they were younger. It was funny. I don't remember the prank but it was a thing they made... some funny object. Something silly.

Anyhow all the elves were laughing, and at last we calmed down and suddenly Gildor tried to keep a straight face and he said: 'We showed it to Finrod'... and everyone busted up again.


----------



## Beorn (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6818

And http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2599

_Magic Mushrooms Veramir would scream,
To be the cause of this Middle-earth dream.
He got then while visiting the Shire
Next thing ya know, he'll be OD'd on a pyre_

Anyone remember that?


----------



## Saucy (Aug 18, 2003)

i had a weird middle earth dream, where i was with sam,gollum,and frodo and gollum askd who had the ring and they both pointed to me, so golllum chased me down a mountain...to where they where filming Rotk, and all the cast and crew started laughig at me...then orlando bloom fell of his horse. It was wierd.
No more ice capichinos 4 me before bed.


----------



## Meselyn (Aug 19, 2003)

I think that this is stupid, but I dream that im a hobbit and that i have to prepare party every day.


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 19, 2003)

*MIDDLE EARTH DREAMS????*

Tell me it's not true! Surely you are all mistaken! 
Middle Earth is reality.
This ... this miserable place here ... this is the dream.


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Aug 20, 2003)

I personally believe you! Middle Earth is real. All we have to do is wake up from this reality

Anne


----------



## Meselyn (Aug 21, 2003)

Yes middle-earth is real. I know. Though us believers of it should try to find it instead of trying to find life on mars.


----------



## Arebeth (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Legolas_lover12 _
> *i've had a few middle earth related dreams. but i either can't remember them or can't post them here *



I agree. I must _hear_ too much. In a dream I actually met Aragorn, just before he was crowned I think. Great man...


----------



## Meselyn (Aug 22, 2003)

Yes aragorn is a great man. To know why just look at my avatar.


----------



## ShootingStar (Sep 6, 2003)

I dreamed that I was Frodo and Luke Skywalker was helping me take the ring to Mordor! We were in the woods and I got lost.


----------



## Eledhwen (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShootingStar _
> *I dreamed that I was Frodo and Luke Skywalker was helping me take the ring to Mordor! We were in the woods and I got lost. *


...and you nicked a stormtrooper's hoverbike thing, got rescued by a tribe of teddybears who also showed Theoden's army a shortcut to Minas Tirith, and the ring got blown up with the death star?


----------

